

Tell HN: My new year resolution is to be a prolific StackOverflow contributor - sidcool

Or in general, StackExchange contributor with a focus on StackOverflow.  I will contribute elaborate answers, I will edit questions to make them clearer for people who might not have English as their first or second language, I will ask interesting questions I find, I will map questions to existing answers  etc.<p>Overall, I will try and make StackOverflow (and StackExchange in general) a kickass platform for developers and alike.  This is my new year&#x27;s resolution and I will abide by it.<p>The only way to gauge my progress is by my score.  I wish there was another way, as it somewhat sounds like karma whoring.  But I don&#x27;t care for the score.  I will do my best, however.<p>Anyone wishes to join me?
======
shade23
So when you say anyone wishes to join me.Do you have a plan in mind?or is it
just like a general "who's on board" shout?

~~~
sidcool
Good question, for now it's a "who's on board" shout. But I would like to
float a plan.

------
zubairq
What is your stackoverflow ID? I will measure your progress.

